# زبان های اسکریپتی > PHP > امنیت در PHP >  فرم  ثبت نام با امنیت بالا

## h1and1saman

سلام
من خیلی گشتم ولی فرمی که امنیتش رو بشه تا حد زیادی تایید کرد پیدا نکردم هرجا یه چیزی گذاشتن .دیدم که خیلی ها هم دنبال همچین چیزی هستن 
می خواستم خواهش کنم از اساتید کد فرم ثبت نام کاملی رو قرار بدن که امنیت بالایی داشته باشه 
همچنین اگه فرم ورود یا جستجو 
این سه تا چیز تقریبا هرکسی  و هرجایی در طراحی هر سایتی لازم داره -اگه کمک کنید خیلی راه انداز خواهد بود

----------


## saeedizade

سلام
https://barnamenevis.org/showthread.php?528375-%DA%86%DA%A9-%D8%A7%D9%85%D9%86%DB%8C%D8%AA-%DB%8C%DA%A9-%D9%84%D8%A7%DA%AF%DB%8C%D9%86&p=2335219#post23352  19

----------


## lolewest96

ممنون بابت لینک مفید

----------

